# WHY



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

You top bar people have me interested.
I like to build things of wood, so that part is OK.
My question is why top bar hives?
?More honey?
?Less toruble with parsites etc.?
How do you get the honey out?

If I decide to use some TBHs you will geet a lot more questions as , as of now, I don't fully understand the system.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Beenstung:

Most of us are using a few TBH's as a curiosity. They are cheap to make and simple, really no more than an adaptation of the old bee gum. Despite its simplicity the TBH permits inspection of the individual frame. 

I would suggest that you go back and study the old posts on TBH's. As I recall there are l9 or twenty pages of this. Also there are some other sites devoted to TBH's. I suggest you start with one called Top Bar Beekeeping in New Mexico. Look it up on google and you will find a wealth of information.
Ox


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>?More honey?

No. Probably less or about the same.

>?Less toruble with parsites etc.

Maybe since it's natural sized comb.

>?How do you get the honey out?

Cut comb or crush it and strain it.

>If I decide to use some TBHs you will geet a lot more questions as , as of now, I don't fully understand the system.

It's like the difference between a compound bow and a long box. One is just simpler in concept and execution.

I like the simplicity.

The bars block the hive so that only the frames you have out are exposed. This keeps the hive calmer.

There are not supers to live and the brood nest is easily accessable without moving any boxes of honey or brood with the resultant work, back ache and upset bees.

Frames are sturdier and easier to handle though and you could get all the benefits except the simplicity of manufacture with a long hive with frames and some smaller boards for inner covers.

And, in fact I've built two of those also.


----------

